# Stihl service manual question????????



## gonzo13 (Sep 29, 2005)

Does anyone know where to get a service manual for a Stihl FS 200 weed whacker (looking to rebuild carb. etc. )? Sick of paying $60.00 an hr. to get the thing back in the same shit condition. I could do a better job myself!!! Any input would be very helpful.


----------



## carlg (Aug 14, 2005)

I totally agree with you! I would also love a Shop Manual but for the Stihl BR500 Leaf Blower. Email it to me if you can help: [email protected]
Thank you.


----------



## peppy (Jul 19, 2006)

http://www.urbanetrading.com/cgi/search.pl?S=stihl&C=42229


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Go to http://www.zamacarb.com/ and look around in the service/aftermarket there are instructions for dissambly/reassembly of their carbs. Your Stihl will probably have a Zama carb it will have the type C1Q etc and somewhere some additional numbers such as S44A printed on the body, it takes the whole combination to find the correct repair kit. Have a nice day, Geo


----------



## walleye (Aug 8, 2006)

*Small Engine Trainging*

If you are interested in doing your own repair and tune-ups check out the web site lawnmowerMan.com. They have a good training program.

Walleye
:wave:


----------

